# Kayak Fishing 2010



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Let's discuss fishing, yak rigging, and kayak fishing here. Thinking about an opening day outing (April 24th) within an hour of Saginaw. Holloway Reservoir is probably my first choice as it apparently has good numbers of walleye, as well as pike, bass, and channels cats. I am a member of http://www.kayakfishthegreatlakes.com and will be asking members of that site to join us as well. Anyone interested?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Would love to learn more about yak fishing. Been using a canoe for years, but interested in broadening my horizons.


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

I can't discuss anything yet...... My kayaks haven't hit the water. Bought 2 12' old town dirigos, of which one of them will be a fishing kayak.
I am looking forward to primarily river fishing with it, though I am sure it might get some lake action. Not for awhile though as I am in Texas working. I will be watching this thread!


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

DaveW731 said:


> Would love to learn more about yak fishing. Been using a canoe for years, but interested in broadening my horizons.


I got my kayak because that is what I used for river fishing (canoe) and I thought the kayak would be a lot easier for one person to handle, as I would go alone more I think.


----------



## angler57 (Jan 11, 2010)

By golly their is a Kayak thread!!!!.
CONFUSED no longer. 
Also, a camping thread. WoW!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I can dig that. I am about to purchase a new sit on top to get me out on bigger waters that my 11' perception can't go out on. I'm keeping that one for the little streams I fish. I will be doing extensive rigging to my new boat. I own to much fishing gear not to strap some of it on with me.

I've been steelheading in my 'yak since mid March and up until the weather skipped spring and went to summer, we were doing very well. After that, the wife and I took a couple booze cruises and watched the birds and turtles. I love kayaking, I love fishing from them even more.
PETE


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Vicious Fishous said:


> I can dig that. I am about to purchase a new sit on top to get me out on bigger waters that my 11' perception can't go out on. I'm keeping that one for the little streams I fish. I will be doing extensive rigging to my new boat. I own to much fishing gear not to strap some of it on with me.


If you need any help rigging or even selecting a new kayak, let me know. I have a pair of fully rigged boats and enjoy setting them up as much as fishing out of them.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks,
Next Wednesday I'll be testing out a Wilderness Systems Ride, A Hobie Outback, and maybe an Ocean Kayak Trident 13'. I will see what will work for me, and go from there. Do you own any of these , or have any suggestions? I want something I can take on the Great Lakes or an extended camping trip, but most of my use will be on a few decent sized rivers, I don't want lose alot of manuverability if possible.
PETE


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Thanks,
> Next Wednesday I'll be testing out a Wilderness Systems Ride, A Hobie Outback, and maybe an Ocean Kayak Trident 13'. I will see what will work for me, and go from there. Do you own any of these , or have any suggestions? I want something I can take on the Great Lakes or an extended camping trip, but most of my use will be on a few decent sized rivers, I don't want lose alot of manuverability if possible.
> PETE


I have a Heritage Redfish 12 (124) and a WS Tarpon 100 (wifes yak). I have had the Redfish out on the big lake multiple times and generally pick and choose the right days for it. Its stable for its class, although not a fast as the WS Tarpon 120. 

I recently spent a day in a WS Ride 135 w/ rudder. Its a truly solid, stable boat with lots (tons) of room. The cockpit area really feels roomy and the stability makes it easy to grab items stored behind you. It paddles smoothly albeit a little slower than some other boats in the same length class. I don't believe I would want to cover long distances of flat water in this kayak, however. I have not tried either the Hobie or Ocean Kayak boats but they seem to have their followers. Try them both with and without rudders, as turning can be an issue with some of the longer kayaks. 

If you can try the WS Tarpon 120 or 140 I would recommend it, as well as Native Manta Ray 14. The Tarpon and Manta Ray come equipped with track systems to mount accessories like rod holders/transducers and is a big advancement over having to drill a bunch of holes. 

Good luck!


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi,
The WS Ride did look a bit cumbersome for it's length but comfortable. Between all the boats they have a 400lb compacity, I'm 6'3 230 without gear, so I need a boat that I load confidently, and keep me upright. They are all so different, and all have thier pros and cons. I'm leaning toward the Hobie for it's hand's free-ness for trolling, But the Ocean yak's got the sweet storage, and the WS looks to be the most stable with decent storage. 
I'll have the weekend to mull it over while reeling in some steelies, and hopefully be in a new boat by next weekend.
Thanks,
PETE


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Vicious Fishous said:


> Hi,
> The WS Ride did look a bit cumbersome for it's length but comfortable. Between all the boats they have a 400lb compacity, I'm 6'3 230 without gear, so I need a boat that I load confidently, and keep me upright. They are all so different, and all have thier pros and cons. I'm leaning toward the Hobie for it's hand's free-ness for trolling, But the Ocean yak's got the sweet storage, and the WS looks to be the most stable with decent storage.
> I'll have the weekend to mull it over while reeling in some steelies, and hopefully be in a new boat by next weekend.
> Thanks,
> PETE


Don't get me wrong, I liked my day in the Ride and it is by far the most comfortable, roomy, and stable kayak I have paddled to date. And it was quite easy to paddle at a steady 2.5-3.0 mph. But, like a rental car, it just didn't feel like driving my own  Hope you can get out with us on the 24th!


----------



## Beaversson (Jun 5, 2009)

msfcarp said:


> I got my kayak because that is what I used for river fishing (canoe) and I thought the kayak would be a lot easier for one person to handle, as I would go alone more I think.


This is exactly why i bought a kayak and by the end of the first year i put the canoe in storage and have not used it since. I can take my little boat anywhere and with a little toddler at home i can fish just a few hours and run home!


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

A couple of us fished the Lake Michigan shoreline this morning. The paddling and weather conditions were great but the fish were somewhat elusive. My friend caught a nice brown in about 7 FOW using a crankbait. Paddled probably 6 or 7 miles. Radio traffic was light and it didn't appear that the guys washing 9-12 baits rather than 2 were hooking much either.

Here's a few pics of my yak, a Heritage Redfish 12. I did some closeups of the front rod-holder and electronics. When trolling, I primarily use the front port-side holder (in the tree) and the rear starboard holder (behind me), which makes turns easier, albeit to the left. Longer rods will also help to keep lines out of your paddle stroke as well.


----------



## 252Life (Sep 17, 2004)

We are all about paddeling! My armada consists of:

a 17' flat back canoe w/ a 2.5hp 2 stroke evenrude
2 Dirigo's, the short ones because we do a lot of creeking 
an Otter and 
a Dagger Medeival playboat.


I love the Dirigos. Nice rod holder platform, one of the most accessible aft hatchs on the market and lots of bungie. All that doesn't matter though....The built in humidor seals the deal for me!:lol:

I'm on the fence about selling the canoe. We rarely use it anymore because of the independence the kayaks give us.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

I learned a lot at Franks last year when the Old Town fidhing staff guy Lucian was on hand. I would like a group to catch some walleye on Saginaw bay.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hope to be demoing a couple weekend after next. The gf is purchasing the Native Ultimate 12 Propel and I will be getting either the Native Ultimate or the Manta Ray. Want to paddle both. I've already paid for and ordered the ultimate but I can still switch to the MR if I like it better. Both will fit my needs so it will be a toss up. Can't wait regardless, I want to be on the water right now!


----------



## R_T (Feb 20, 2009)

Swamp Monster said:


> The gf is purchasing the Native Ultimate 12 Propel and I will be getting either the Native Ultimate or the Manta Ray.


I have a Native Ultimate 14.5 that i got last year. I spent all of last summer fishing streams, rivers, & lakes, the seat is the most comfortable seat that i have ever used. I was spending from 9 am to 10 pm on the water with no issues. It is stable as hell. I've never flipped or swamped it. I can stand in it, i don't recommend novices try that though, its a good way to go for a swim.

Few things i've notice:

the double hull that makes it so stable can also cause you to flip. I got a tree branch that i couldn't see caught in the channel between the hulls the current spun the kayak didn't come free and almost flipped me into the water and jammed me sideways in the current had water running over the side (closest i've come to swamping it).

In strong current the ultimate 14.5 turns for ****.

If you don't get the weight distributed evenly/seat positioned correctly it constantly wants to turn you around and float you down backwards.

Its very easy to get in and out of which is a huge plus in my book.

There is no drain plug which makes getting any water you got into it a huge pita to get out ie carry a bucket and sponge

In waves, as long as you get the bow partially into them it handles them ok. I've never made it out to the big lake with it. I have had PB wake come over the side when i was sideways to the wake but in that case there was nothing i could do. The PBer was well past being jackass and was breaking law.

The accessories from native are hugely expensive. I bought the external paddle holder 2 piece set 16 bones. First fish i got after installing them, hit one of them and it popped right out of the track. I will admit it was a 8 to 12 steelhead but still.

All in all, i think its a great fishing kayak. I've had a lot of fun with mine.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

R_T said:


> I have a Native Ultimate 14.5 that i got last year. I spent all of last summer fishing streams, rivers, & lakes, the seat is the most comfortable seat that i have ever used. I was spending from 9 am to 10 pm on the water with no issues. It is stable as hell. I've never flipped or swamped it. I can stand in it, i don't recommend novices try that though, its a good way to go for a swim.
> 
> Few things i've notice:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I demo'd a Ult 12 this weekend and I really enjoyed it. Very comfortable, easy to paddle, tracking wasn't bad, but being a rookie kayaker, my paddle stroke leaves a bit to be desired. I'm sure a rudder would be nice but I'll pass for now. The gf's propel version has a rudder and I may be using hers for fishing when she isn't. If I really like the rudder when paddling then maybe I'll add it. I was concerned that the 12 was to small for me, but it handled my weight and size with ease. Plenty of freeboard. For my use on small rivers and local lakes, it should work just fine. I'm going to keep rigging simple, just a couple of rod holders and a fishfinder. Plus I'll get the anchor trolley system. I don't think I'll mess with the paddle holders. I've heard a few reports similar to yours about popping them off. I've seen guys rig the Ult's with small bungy set ups just like SOT's that seem to work great so thats the route I'll take. I'll keep a sponge and a hand pump in the boat as well just in case. Both boats ship out today from NC so hopefully we can pick them up this weekend. The wait is killin' me!


----------

